# Please let this not be a virus on phrag leaf...



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have noticed over the last couple of weeks that my Phrag Tall Tails (Caudatum /Wallisii) has developed some unusual depressed spots on the older fans. I have been liberally applying cinnamon as and when they appear but they are spreading none the less. 

Please have a look and tell me what -if anything- I can do to stop this happening.







Thanks in advance.

btw, I do not know why my first picture has not loaded but hopefully one will be enough. I not removed or deleted it so ...?*shrugs*


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks perfectly normal to me. It's normal mechanical cellular collapse that happens to paphs phrags as the leafs age. 

The only way to confirm virus on orchids is to have the plant tested (costs about $5-$10). But this does not look at all suspicious.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh really? That is good to know. I was convinced it was some kind of cellular damage from within. That is good news. Thanks for the quick info.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with Justin. Plants have ''aches'' just like people as they grow older. Give it a Tylenol.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2011)

Mesophyll Cell Collapse. Nothing to worry about. If it makes you feel any better all my plants have that and I have over 50 paphs.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I agree with Justin. Plants have ''aches'' just like people as they grow older. Give it a Tylenol.



Ha ha!


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Mesophyll Cell Collapse. Nothing to worry about. If it makes you feel any better all my plants have that and I have over 50 paphs.



Over 50 paphs! so I take it that you're somewhat of a beginner then?


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I agree. Nothing to worry about!



Thanks for putting my mind at rest.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> Over 50 paphs! so I take it that you're somewhat of a beginner then?



Well I could have more but I don't have any room in my condo. So I will have to stick with those numbers.


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree w eggshells; it looks likes mesophyl cell collapse. This can happen if your irrigation water is too cold, so a good idea to use room temperature water if you can. Phals. are especially susceptible to this kind of damage when cold water droplets collect on the leaves.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Well I could have more but I don't have any room in my condo. So I will have to stick with those numbers.



I was joking with you. It was sarcasm only. I wish I had that many.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 6, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> I agree w eggshells; it looks likes mesophyl cell collapse. This can happen if your irrigation water is too cold, so a good idea to use room temperature water if you can. Phals. are especially susceptible to this kind of damage when cold water droplets collect on the leaves.


Thanks for the advice. This is my only phrag in moss all of the other ones are in rockwool and they don't have this problem. I will warm the water up and be careful not to splash any leaves from now on.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> I was joking with you. It was sarcasm only. I wish I had that many.



Oh sorry my sarcasm detector is broken. :rollhappy: I wish you good luck with your slippers. Post pics when it blooms.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 7, 2011)

eggshells said:


> Oh sorry my sarcasm detector is broken. :rollhappy: I wish you good luck with your slippers. Post pics when it blooms.



It's o.k it must be my British sense of humour .

I will post pics as soon as she has something to show off although it wont be anytime soon.


----------

